# 2" sanding discs



## southernclay (Jan 22, 2015)

For you bowl turners out there, what 2" sanding discs (hook and loop) have you had the best results with? 

I have a coupon code to Penn St and saw these
220x grit, 2 in. dia, 10pk: New Wave Replacement Hook and Loop Sanding Discs at Penn State Industries

But several options out there like the Deerfos that CSUSA carries look good too. I especially like the higher grits available with the Deerfos style

I just got the Sorby 2" angle sander in a deal and wanted to try it out soon.


Thanks!


----------



## triw51 (Jan 22, 2015)

I have used vinces wooden wonders and very happy.  He sells sanding discs, sanding pads and a large assortment of sanding supplies.  He will talk with you on the phone and help you figure what you need.  Here is his link  www.VincesWoodNWonders.com


----------



## monophoto (Jan 22, 2015)

I have been very pleased with the BlueFlex discs that Vince (at Wood'n Wonders) sells.


----------



## MarkD (Jan 22, 2015)

monophoto said:


> I have been very pleased with the BlueFlex discs that Vince (at Wood'n Wonders) sells.



I like these also.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 22, 2015)

I use the blue Sia disks.

Lin.


----------



## southernclay (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks guys, so far fairly clear cut answer :biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 22, 2015)

I like Mirka Gold and Abranet

I get them from www.turningwood.com


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Another vote for Vince. Very knowledgeable and great to deal with.


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 22, 2015)

monophoto said:


> I have been very pleased with the BlueFlex discs that Vince (at Wood'n Wonders) sells.


 
+1 on Vince's Blueflex.  I always look for him at SWAT and try to stock up for the year.  Great paper great prices.  Also, like his foam backed sheets for sanding larger items.
gordon


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 22, 2015)

Harbor freight sells them cheap.


----------



## southernclay (Jan 23, 2015)

Talked to Vince today, great guy! Turns out he's a Welch also so big bonus points there. 

Placed an order so thanks for the recommendation!


----------

